# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Nierstenen voorkomen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Voorkom nierstenen 

Wie gemakkelijk nierstenen ontwikkelt, kan door aangepaste maatregelen de kans op nieuwe stenen verkleinen. 

 Veel drinken, bij voorkeur water. Zo vergroot men de hoeveelheid urine, zodat de zouten minder vlug neerslaan. Dagelijks zeker 2 liter, waarvan minstens een kwart liter voor het slapengaan. 

 Vermijd frisdranken die fosforzuur bevatten. Fosforzuur (E 338) zit vooral in coladranken en zou de aanmaak van nierstenen bevorderen.

 Vermijd zoute voeding en voeg geen zout toe.

 Wie nierstenen heeft waarin calciumoxalaat zit (zeer frequent), moet opletten met voedingswaren die veel oxalaten bevatten, zoals rabarber, chocolade, zwarte thee, noten, vijgen... 

 Wie urinezuurstenen heeft, moet minder producten eten die rijk zijn aan purines. Vis en vlees in het algemeen zijn rijk aan purines. Sommige eetwaren bevatten er bijzonder veel: ansjovis, niertjes, sardines in blik, lever...

 Minder vlees eten, kan voor alle niersteenlijders nuttig zijn. Bij hoge vleesconsumptie verdwijnt er meer calcium uit het skelet, waardoor de urine meer calcium bevat. Bovendien verandert de samenstelling van de urine, zodat deze minder calcium in opgeloste vorm kan bevatten.

 Zuivelwaren (melk, kaas...) bevorderen het ontstaan van nierstenen niet. Sommige wetenschappers menen zelfs dat een hoge consumptie van zuivelwaren het ontstaan van nierstenen tegengaat. 

 Voor sommige patiënten kunnen geneesmiddelen nodig zijn. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

